# Male Leuc trying to mate



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a trio 1.0.2 and the male has been calling today almost non-stop. He's called before but not like today. He's been after the other two in his tank and getting on them backwards, forwards, sideways, he doesn't care which way, he's just getting atop of them. Mostly just one of them. The other one tends to hide and stay away. The one he's getting on the most kind of ducks when he's on top. Like a squat and doesn't move until he gets off or else it will take one big leap to get him off. It's not courting behavior I think, it's more like sexual assault behavior. 

I have had them only 2 1/2 weeks and was going to wait 4 full weeks of having them until I tried to breed them. They are 2 or 3 years old. Should I instead start now? This is what I have done so far....

Misted lightly only every 3 to 4 days. I did increase just slightly because I saw some of the plants turning a bit brown, so maybe every 3 days. I have fed every two days until yesterday when I noticed them desperate for food and I fed them having only fed them the night before. 

The tank they are in is the tank they came in from the previous owner, so it is not knew to them. There are plenty of huts and one with a petri dish underneath and I recently added a brom, big dry magnolia leaves and 2 film canisters just preparing and giving them plenty of places to choose from to breed. 

Any suggestions? Should I just leave them alone? Should I increase feeding and misting to get a move on on things?

Thanks.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you sure it wasn't two females wrestling because the male called? I witness this with my leucs pretty often, this morning in fact. I have never seen any male/female aggression like you described but i am sure it is possible.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

No I'm watching them closely and know which one is which because of their markings plus two of them are chocolate so it makes it easier. The male who is calling runs after the females and jumps on top of them and I'm assuming is trying to mate. Unless he knows the other one is male (something I don't know) and is wrestling with him? The two that don't call, which I assume are female, do not wrestle nor come in contact with each other at all.


----------



## kateberg (Apr 12, 2007)

Did you ever figure it out? We had a big storm last night and when I turned on the lights this morning I had one frog mounted on another and he's been chasing frogs all day mounting them anyway possible. I'm assuming he's just ready to mate and has no takers. He mounted my known female, but also my known male. Mating or aggression? I would think aggression but it stormed so hard and haven't seen anything like this before. No calling is happening during this. He mounted and rocked his hips, arching his back over the other. Didn't seem like wrestling. Just seems like a horny frog! When I fed them, everything broke up, they all ate, then he started trying to mount frogs again this afternoon. It's been almost non-stop but I'm watching carefully. Everyone is hiding from him right now.

PS - I have mature males, but do not have any females old enough to produce eggs, only 9-12 months at max.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds like aggresive behaviour / dominance.

Mating involves a lot of facing behaviour and stroking and finally circling and cleaning the site and fertilizing. Both frogs tend to jerk or spasm at regluar intervals. They will only be doing this on a suitable egg deposition site, like a petr dish, cocohut bottom, suitable broad leaf ect. Possibly a film can if nothing else is available and they can jam themselves into it.

There is no amplexus that I've ever seen with my 2 breeding groups. They only are on top of each other when they are aggressive or seeking to establish or re-eastablish dominance. 





 
Anything is possible but it dosent sound like mating as you've described it, IMO


----------



## kateberg (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks... that's what I was afraid of. I'll remove him in the morning and put him in a new tank. He's been with these frogs in a smaller viv, now all of a sudden he started this behavior -- after a storm. Weird!


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

No, I never figured out what was going on. Just last week he was doing it again, but this time, I saw him on the other ones back and the other one was hopping around the tank with this male on it's back. Weird. Then, the male was calling while on the other ones back. Didn't seem aggressive, but on the other hand, it didn't seem like breeding behavior either. I decided to keep them together for the time being to continue watching. I think I will move the one he's getting on out of the tank, I just haven't had a chance to set up another temporary tank for him yet.


----------



## Label (Jun 15, 2009)

Interesting thread. Please keep us posted because I also have Leucs that are displaying similar behavior.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I will let you all know as soon as I find something out. I haven't separated them because so far after a few chase downs, I've seen them nose to nose and I've also caught them hiding together under a leaf. So, who knows? I'll just keep watching.


----------

